# Dogs - 50D w/ 70-200 MII



## hngton (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## R1-7D (Jul 5, 2012)

I love the golden retriever. Looks like a really nice guy. How old? Nice photographs too


----------



## hngton (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks. The darker golden is 7 years old. He has lymphoma and is undergoing chemotherapy. It's the reason I took a lot of his pictures.


----------



## Chops (Aug 8, 2012)

Great shots. Best of luck to (your?) golden... beautiful dog. I hope he is responding well to the chemo.


----------

